# New Axiom SL



## kcowling (Aug 9, 2008)

Okay, I'm finally a proud Seven owner!

Just climbed Mt. Tam on my brand new Axiom SL, it was awesome.

I wanted a bike that was designed for distance and climbing, with an emphasis on steady, smooth descending and tight cornering. And that is exactly what I got. Climbing felt as though there was a gravitational pull propelling me to the peak. On the descent I had far more control over my bike, taking tight corners and finally being able to keep up with my riding buddy (who used to lose me on the descents).

The ride quality is sublime. I felt the same connection to the road that I do on steel, but much smoother and softer. Really felt like rolling down a cloud, especially on the newly paved roads. And even the more chipped up roads were not terrible. I love the Ritchey components, they really absorb the road and preserve your hands and derriere while also looking really sharp. The oversized handlebars are extremely comfortable (I'm 6'2" with huge hands) and the backwards bend at the top of the bars is perfect for climbing. The bike responds very well to subtle movements, and Campy 11 is super nice (previous bike is a '95 Bianchi with Campy 8 speed, huge improvement). I have a 12-27 for the time being (once the Chorus 12-29s become available I'm switching it out, training for the Death Ride in July...) and I'm always able to be in the right gear, shifting is crisp and precise and I can shift out of the saddle with confidence.

The fit is spot on. I had a great fitter at a great shop (Bespoke in SF, if you live in the Bay Area I highly recommend you check them out) and they got it exactly right. I experienced absolutely no shoulder or neck pain. This is insane! I'd always just suffered through it before, but this time it wasn't there at all. I had minimal lower back pain (only what you would expect from a morning of climbing) and as soon as I got off the bike it was gone. I also had no foot pain (I had been experiencing a lot of numbness in the toes), although I recently got custom esoles (also from Bespoke), so it's hard to say exactly what cured that problem. Either way, I will definitely be able to put some serious miles on this bike!

This bike makes me want to be riding all the time (much to my wife's dismay) and I couldn't be happier with the finished product. Named it Big Red Jr., after my Dad's old off-road Jeep.

-Keith

Here are the specs:

2010 Seven Axiom SL
Campagnolo Chorus 11sp, 53/39 12-27
Mavic Ksyrium SL Premiums
Ritchey Carbon WCS Evolution SL handlebars, 
WCS 4 Axis stem and WCS seatpost
Seven 5E fork
Chris King Threadless headset
Fizik Arione saddle
Look Keo Max 2 pedals
Vredestein Fortezza Tri-Comps

Total weight: 17.2 lbs.

Top Tube: 58.8 cm
Seat Tube: 57.0 cm
Head Tube: 20.7 cm
Head Tube Angle: 73.0
Seat Tube Angle: 73.0


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Ain't that a pretty SEVEN *

Great write-up and nice bike! I've always admired Sevens since I've seen them roll out in 1997. I used to work in a shop next door to their facility in Watertown. The welds are a thing of beauty.

I too have the Campy Chorus 11 but it's currently on my Merlin Cyrene. I'm thinking of swapping them with the Chorus/Record 10spd group I have on my Alaris. Now I know what it looks like . Sweet!

Good luck on Death Ride in July. I'm sure you'll have loads of fun on this bike. 

Joe


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice. That is similar to the qualities I am looking for in my next bike. Did you choose the SL because you are bigger? I keep looking at the SL and SLX.


----------



## kcowling (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm 6'2", 165 lbs., will get down to 155-160 by July for the death ride. So, while I'm not huge I'm also not built like typical climbers. The SL really didn't cost that much more than the S (relative to the total cost of the bike) so it seemed worth it considering I'll have this bike forever. If I were 5"8' and 140, I might have considered the SLX, but I don't think I'd feel nearly as confident on technical descents on a bike that was any lighter than mine (17 lbs. is pretty awesome considering the size of the bike).


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I am right in the middle at 5' 6" 145-150lbs (can't explain that weight). Your description is exactly what I want in my next bike. With my current bike the descents are my weak point. I have been eying the SL and SLX for some time. I guess I will have to chat with Seven when the wife lets me do it.


----------



## kcowling (Aug 9, 2008)

Totally worth it. Do your research and talk to all the Seven dealers in your area, pick the one with the best fitter. Today marked the one week point with the bike, and although it's still really new, I can't even begin to describe how much more stability, control and confidence I have on descents. 

Good luck on clearing the use of disposable income with the wife!!

Just convince her it will aid in getting ripped, hard point for her to argue back.


----------



## jrobart (Apr 19, 2006)

*Your Axion AL*

Beautiful bike! I got "permission" from my wife to order one yesterday. Just have to come up with a name for it now!

Been fighting to get my Fondriest to fit for several years now and am tired of the trade off between comfort, handling, and let's face it, aesthetics. Two questions, what degree of slope do you have on the top top, and what is the slope on the stem?


----------

